# Ceramic coating



## Mplawman (May 3, 2018)

I just finished putting on my first ceramic coating on my 2007 z4. It is a lot of work but it was worth it I think. The paint is now a lot brighter and smother then with just wax. At least to me it is. What do you think about it? Sorry about the photos


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks good. Which coating did you use?


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## Mplawman (May 3, 2018)

Thank you. 9 h Mr fix. It's not the most expensive but I wanted to try it before I try another on my wife's car


----------



## Mark963 (May 28, 2018)

I ordered some of that for exhaust tips... I little nervous to use it on the paint though. I'm surprised to see how issues with products don't get brought up. I tried Rain-X many years ago and realized that it permanently changes glass. Once you've used it, you HAVE to keep using it because it etches the glass. I've used Rejex for years on windshields and it works great to keep snow and rain off. And when it wears off, you're back to just the original glass. So I'm nervous to see how these ceramic things last and if they do anything bad long-term. 

Does it attract dust?


----------



## Mplawman (May 3, 2018)

So far it has been great. Dust doesn't stick to it. Very fine dust does. But I just use a quick detailer to wipe it off. Service prep is very time consuming but it works if you do it. I washed the car then clay ed the car l. Then washed it again. After I air dried the car I used rubbing compound for clear coats to bring it back to smooth then a very fine polishing compound to finish the service prep. After I used a good ipa wipe to wipe the entire car down. After about five hours of work the ceramic coating went on with ease. Bugs just wipe off


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

*Material: Polysiloxane and other nano materials etc*

$25 for 30 milliliters, an ounce, for a few percent PDMS

Material: Polysiloxane and other nano materials etc

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1274134

$10 for 8 oz pure polydimethylsiloxane.


----------



## Mplawman (May 3, 2018)

That's a good price but does it work? Looking for another product to put on my wife's car to compare the two


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Pure PDMS? You don't want that. You want an emulsion of a few percent PDMS. My intention is 2% PDMS in a pint of distilled water with the minimum amount of sodium laureth sulfate needed to establish the emulsion. See the link to me "talking to myself."

Oh, and it is NOT a ceramic, usually defined as a non-metallic solid.

The stuff is SiO2 silicon dioxide - sand or glass - but that cannot be finely divided enough to not scratch your finish or even be hydrophobic. The hydrophobic stuff is _fumed_ silicon dioxide - sand sprayed through a plasma torch to make SiO2 smoke that is bound to the polymer that will stick gently to your paint.


----------



## charles brenner (Feb 27, 2016)

I used Gtechniq EXO v4 on my wife***8217;s Lexus IS 350. Prep work was long (wash, clay, polish,paint wipe with BLACKFIRE paint prep). Whole prep n application took 6 hours. It***8217;s only been on a month, let***8217;s see how long it lasts as I want to coat my M4


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I applied CQuartz yesterday. It was very easy to work with and the results were excellent. Make sure that the paint is flawless, or as close to flawless as you can get it, before applying.
I washed the car with Dawn and then went over it with a mild polish applied with a random orbital buffer.. I then wiped it down with the cleaner that is made Carpro, the company that makes C Quartz, and then applied the C Quartz ceramic coating. Tomorrow I will go over the car with Carpro Reload.


----------



## southcoastguy (Jan 3, 2017)

Got a bottle of "Bead Maker" yesterday. Washed my car and clayed it. Then used Eraser Pro for a final clean. It took about 90 minutes to apply the coating over the entire car. Results are outstanding. Finish is super smooth.


----------



## 640ijims (Sep 14, 2015)

I eraser pro is not a mr eraser product...that is like foam sandpaper


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## JamesWWIII (Mar 23, 2018)

So far, I'm very impressed with the results I have gotten from having CQuartz coating on my car, and from all of CarPro's products that I have been using to clean and maintain that finish since having it applied.


----------

